

Two US Senators explain why Congress must unite around PATENT Act - jkestner
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/op-ed-two-us-senators-explain-why-congress-must-unite-around-patent-act/

======
jkestner
This is another reason Ars Technica is my go-to tech source — it's produced an
audience that policymakers want to address.

